# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  What is the growth rate of neon tetras?

## situkwokhan

Hi all,

Just wondering what is the growth rate of neons  :Smile: 

you see my neon are pretty small and 1 angel fish like to prey on them and indeed one got caught and eaten

you can look here http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...2&l=1468df9d49 the last photo. I use a net to chase it so it spit out the neon...

so was wondering how fast they grow so that they can out grow my angelfish mouth  :Smile: 

Rdgs

----------


## ole

eh... i started keeping neon tetra so been reading stuff about it. based on internet research, their size is only about 2odd cm. i go to aqua star trading and the guy there showed me the LARGE size neon tetra also only less than 3cm. angelfish never seem to get off their tail from most people's sharing...

----------


## situkwokhan

ll after 10 days I am left with 2 neons instead of the starting 50 : ( hai... $10 gone hehe^^

----------


## ole

lol. it happens i guess. i'm hesitating to add sakura shrimps to my tank coz some sources say neon tetra eats them and some say not. sakura costing 5 for $8 at a nearby shop. scared later super heart pain...

----------


## Mr.Oink

My Sakura is living happily with my neon tetras. Just provide them with lots of hiding space. Moss willbe a good plant for them.

----------


## ole

that's what i read too. now waiting java moss to grow more before i decide to try adding the sakura. anyway is crc compatible with neon tetra while having all the moss then? crc seems really small though very pretty. any idea how much moss as hiding space be enough for sakura or crc?

----------


## situkwokhan

haha i just bought yamatos inside^^ the angels are scare of them hehe^^ so now the shrimps help me clear the shit at the btm

----------


## ole

angels scared of yamato? really?

is it coz the yamato running around very actively then spooked the angelfish? initially they really frighten my neon tetra. all gather at the top of the tank don't dare to swim towards the lower water where the yamato are more rampant. after a while they get used liao.

----------


## stormhawk

There is no hard and fast rule on how fast your Neons will grow. Angels have always been known to feed on smaller fishes, when you least expect it. They will kill shrimps and basically anything that can fit in their mouths.. don't be fooled by the size of the mouth at first glance. It is extendable and they literally just suck the food in. You do not want to keep Angels with small tetras like Neons.

With Neons, feeding them with live foods or dried foods rich in protein, they will grow pretty fast. Regular water changes etc, also play a role, as does the environment they live in. My Cardinals were pretty small when I got them, now they are considered large in size, and pretty old too.

----------


## situkwokhan

Haha,

Now the yamatos are at the top of the tank. I think the angels won the scaring battle haha!!

Just hopes they are ok after awhile.

Regards,
Sherman

----------

